# Hello..Again (back after a long hiatus) Jeff Rona



## jeffrona (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey there! My name is Jeff Rona. I'm a composer in Los Angeles. Some of you may know a few of my film, TV, or video game scores. A few of you know me from my book on film scoring "THE REEL WORLD", and a few of you may know me from my old company WIDE BLUE SOUND - the creators of Orbit, Eclipse, and Elysium.
I've been off here for a while, but there are so many great people and great threads, I'm hoping to be here a lot more. Hit me up if you want.


----------



## StefanoM (Feb 21, 2022)

jeffrona said:


> Hey there! My name is Jeff Rona. I'm a composer in Los Angeles. Some of you may know a few of my film, TV, or video game scores. A few of you know me from my book on film scoring "THE REEL WORLD", and a few of you may know me from my old company WIDE BLUE SOUND - the creators of Orbit, Eclipse, and Elysium.
> I've been off here for a while, but there are so many great people and great threads, I'm hoping to be here a lot more. Hit me up if you want.


It's a pleasure, Jeff !!!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 21, 2022)

Ah man, God of War 3 was legendary!


----------



## d.healey (Feb 21, 2022)

The reel world was one of the first books I read when I got into composing. Still have it on my shelf and go through it now and again!


----------



## jeffrona (Feb 21, 2022)

d.healey said:


> The reel world was one of the first books I read when I got into composing. Still have it on my shelf and go through it now and again!


And I've just finished a THIRD EDITION, with a ton of new info, and a whole section on scoring games!


----------



## ptram (Feb 21, 2022)

jeffrona said:


> Some of you may know


Well, I would say that the whole existence of this community owes a lot to your pioneering work. So, if we don't know, we should! 

Paolo


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 21, 2022)

Would definitely love to read this. When is it being released?


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 21, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> Ah man, God of War 3 was legendary!


It is still the best God of War OST in my mind!


----------



## dpasdernick (Feb 21, 2022)

jeffrona said:


> Hey there! My name is Jeff Rona. I'm a composer in Los Angeles. Some of you may know a few of my film, TV, or video game scores. A few of you know me from my book on film scoring "THE REEL WORLD", and a few of you may know me from my old company WIDE BLUE SOUND - the creators of Orbit, Eclipse, and Elysium.
> I've been off here for a while, but there are so many great people and great threads, I'm hoping to be here a lot more. Hit me up if you want.


Jeff,

I have read your book at least twice. You are the "reel" deal! So talented. 

Sincerely,

Darren Pasdernick


----------



## Grizzlymv (Feb 21, 2022)

jeffrona said:


> And I've just finished a THIRD EDITION, with a ton of new info, and a whole section on scoring games!


Bought that book a long while ago, and still refer to it time to time. Such a great read and still relevant to this day. Big THANK YOU! And you just made me curious about the updates on the V3.  



> and a few of you may know me from my old company WIDE BLUE SOUND - the creators of Orbit, Eclipse, and Elysium.


Am I reading this wrong or this means you're no longer involved with Wide Blue Sound? That would be a bummer. :(


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 21, 2022)

There was also a legend by the name of Jeff Rona who was involved in creating MIDI I believe.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 21, 2022)

It's great to have you here, Jeff! Count me also amongst the people with a copy of Reel World. And a reader of your Keyboard column back in the day. (Called Reel World as well?)


----------



## RSK (Feb 21, 2022)

jeffrona said:


> Hey there! My name is Jeff Rona. I'm a composer in Los Angeles. Some of you may know a few of my film, TV, or video game scores. A few of you know me from my book on film scoring "THE REEL WORLD", and a few of you may know me from my old company WIDE BLUE SOUND - the creators of Orbit, Eclipse, and Elysium.
> I've been off here for a while, but there are so many great people and great threads, I'm hoping to be here a lot more. Hit me up if you want.


I remember you for writing articles in Keyboard magazine.


----------



## jeffrona (Feb 21, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> Would definitely love to read this. When is it being released?


Q3 hopefully!


----------



## IFM (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome back, *Jeff*! I remember you well.

Like *Mike* and *RSK*, I used to enjoy your _Reel World_ column for _Keyboard_ magazine back in the day. I also was fortunate enough to get to review your "Cinematic Ambience" (M-Audio Pro Sessions, Vol. 26) release for _Keyboard_ back in 2006. In fact, I still have the files on my drive. Great work!

I look forward to reading your contributions here at VI-Control.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## KEM (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome, glad to have you here!!


----------



## jeffrona (Feb 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> It is still the best God of War OST in my mind!


Wow...thanks. that was super fun and enjoyable project!


----------



## jeffrona (Feb 22, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> Welcome back, *Jeff*! I remember you well.
> 
> Like *Mike* and *RSK*, I used to enjoy your _Reel World_ column for _Keyboard_ magazine back in the day. I also was fortunate enough to get to review your "Cinematic Ambience" (M-Audio Pro Sessions, Vol. 26) release for _Keyboard_ back in 2006. In fact, I still have the files on my drive. Great work!
> 
> ...


Thanks SO much. Me too....


----------



## jeffrona (Feb 22, 2022)

RSK said:


> I remember you for writing articles in Keyboard magazine.


guilty


----------



## jeffrona (Feb 22, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> There was also a legend by the name of Jeff Rona who was involved in creating MIDI I believe.


HA... yeah, that was me. I kept all the parts moving with the amazing people involved around the world. We never expected it to be what it became. And so fast


----------



## samphony (Feb 22, 2022)

jeffrona said:


> And I've just finished a THIRD EDITION, with a ton of new info, and a whole section on scoring games!


Great to hear and welcome back Jeff!


----------



## goalie composer (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi Jeff, welcome back! Loved your work on Sharkwater!


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 22, 2022)

jeffrona said:


> HA... yeah, that was me. I kept all the parts moving with the amazing people involved around the world. We never expected it to be what it became. And so fast


Yes indeed! And what a wonderful tool it has been. We owe you a a great debt of thanks for the wonderful ride we've all been enjoying. Thank you Jeff, you are truly a legend! I once visited your studio at the old Remote Control complex with some Sony engineers in the middle of the night and got to see your stacks of Roland samplers and and Yamaha mixers but you weren't there, so I'm glad I can now thank you directly for your contributions. Its a pleasure to have you on board here.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 23, 2022)

Welcome back. No-one did anything in your chair while you were gone. 

It already smelled like that.

We could air it out, maybe?


----------



## Minko (Feb 23, 2022)

Welcome back


----------



## dyvoid (Feb 23, 2022)

Hey Jeff, nice to have you back. I always loved your music for White Squall. Your message reminded me that I should listen to it again!


----------

